# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: PhotoFold PE Bending Tool



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've spent ages trying to design a machined metal or injection molded plastic PE bending tool that improves on the currently available ones, but is more affordable. I succeeded in the improvements, but failed at making it more affordable until ...

I was inspired by a PE bending brake made out of PE itself. Taking that idea and running I came up with PhotoFold.

It carries an MSRP of $31.95 and will be shipping on or about August 1. For more info and preordering visit here: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=pft-5


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm finnally gonna get a PE tool. and that is a great price.
Cool!

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It'll be shipped to the right address, Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And about two days before I even expect it.

This last big batch of PE is really nice. The little translucent inlays for the spinner are amazing!

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Paulbo, I've studied it and I guess I'm missing the obvious. Does the larger (back) piece bend back and forth like a real break? If so, wouldn't that eventualy break into? And what holds the 'bending form' piece in place to prevent it from sliding? 

I went to your site and studied the pics and like I said I guess I'm missing the obvious. Too, it rest on four 'feet', would it not sag in the middle? I have a nack for making the easy, hard!  Sounds like you put a lot of thought behind it.

Thanks for any help,
hal9001-


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Paulbo, I've studied it and I guess I'm missing the obvious. Does the larger (back) piece bend back and forth like a real break? If so, wouldn't that eventualy break into?


Yes, it does bend just like a "real" bending brake. It won't break in two, though, because they are two separate pieces - the vertical pieces on the ends hold the hinge "pins" rather than it simply being a single piece of metal that folds back and forth (which, being full hard stainless would snap on the third of fourth bend).



hal9001 said:


> And what holds the 'bending form' piece in place to prevent it from sliding?


99% of the time finger pressure is enough to do it. A simple binder clip can be used for the remaining 1% of bends.



hal9001 said:


> ...Too, it rest on four 'feet', would it not sag in the middle?


As noted above, it's made out of full hard stainless steel. There is no sagging. Also (not shown in the pictures) there is an interlocking lip at the interface between the two plates to keep them aligned.



hal9001 said:


> ...Sounds like you put a lot of thought behind it...


That I did. I've got 4 or 5 sets of plans on my hard drive for "conventional" bending tools (both clamp and razor types like the EtchMate 3 and Hold and Fold and bending brake style) that I couldn't make work economically. I put all of that research/design work into this new design that was inspired by the work of a guy in Ireland.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya know, I've been in a lotta hobby shops over the years. And I try to always ask for a bender tool. 

I swear, they all look at me like I just shot their dog and cussed out their grandma.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You are really the one-stop photoetch shop, Paul!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Would the "guy in Ireland" be RB Productions?

I do like how the one plate slides into place under the tabs.

Nice work!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll get one next week and take pics. That will show how robust it is. (you can 'kinda see the thickness in Paul's pics)
Great price great idea.

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks all!

Yes, JohnF - I was inspired by RB's pieces and would actually be distributing his, but his volume discount was strictly the percentage that a hobby shop usually gets, not a distributor so there'd be no way for me to actually become a "distributor", just a retailer.

Steve - the photos are from my proof master sheet which I did to ensure everything fit the way I anticipated. A few from that sheet are spoken for (photos for the instructions and another for a video). I'll shoot one over to you on Monday (the instructions won't be with it, but I think you'll see how it goes together ... or you could just wait 'til I finish up the instructions).


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

O.K. I get now! I didn't want to assume there were two pieces, but that was the only thing that made sense. Thanks for clarifying that Paulbo, and all the other concerns.

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Paul, don't worry about any more work. I want one and am gonna take in action pics when It gets here.

Looks great!

Steve


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is extremely cool and also downright brilliant. I hope you have a patent pending on it. Otherwise all of us here will be remembering "when" every time we see one of these on EBay cheap from China.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

starseeker said:


> That is extremely cool and also downright brilliant. I hope you have a patent pending on it. Otherwise all of us here will be remembering "when" every time we see one of these on EBay cheap from China.


Patents don't stop the ChiComs!

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I use alot of Paul's stuff...









Never had a bad one.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I can think of so many other uses for this cool little tool, just placed my preorder, thanks.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/files/2012/03/Bender1.jpg

I thought we were talking about........


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just posted a video showing how to assemble and use PhotoFold. I've shipped some from the prototype run (luckily, there were no changes required) and wholesale orders should be shipping this coming week.






P.S. What a pisser - I've changed the default "thumbnail" for the video but it seems to be taking a while to update.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's very impressive. Ingenious in its simplicity.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow! Gotta get me one of these!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's here!!
Man, this thing is nice.
Very well done and robust. I'll have some pics of it in action in a bit..










The upper plate has very clean sharp edges, and a good thickness to it as well. it allows you to fold against the long edge or the multiple fingered edge very easily
The folding principle is simple but well done and effective.

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Steve!

BTW - I should mention that while I have shipped some pieces (including a wholesale order to Starship Modeler), the first full run had a (very rare!) etching problem than made it impossible to fold the two hinge barrels in over 2/3 of the sets. There will be updates* to the artwork to ensure that this doesn't happen for future runs - in the meantime I've left this on preorder status until I have a solid inventory of parts.

*It's a simple matter of widening a gap by 0.006" to allow the acid to flow better.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm building a 1/24th B9 so, this is perfect..








































Works easily, very quick perfect folds..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried the Photofold on some stupid tiny PE.
I needed to be more careful holding the Die down, but it worked!

























See? it's crazy tiny. But it's folded.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm building a miniBee9..lol
























This folding tool is really making my life easier..

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PhotoFold is shipping in quantity now (after the etching snaafu).


----------



## Radub (Aug 15, 2012)

Duplicate post, apologies.


----------



## Radub (Aug 15, 2012)

I think that it is only fair to allow me to put forward my side of the story. 
My name is Radu Brinzan and I developed and created the RB Productions Flip-R10 that has been available since 2007. 

Paul said: 


Paulbo said:


> Thanks all!
> Yes, JohnF - I was inspired by RB's pieces and would actually be distributing his, but his volume discount was strictly the percentage that a hobby shop usually gets, not a distributor so there'd be no way for me to actually become a "distributor", just a retailer.


I shall return to the "inspired by RB's pieces" a little bit later. First, please allow me to deal with the "excuse" put forward by Paul for his actions. in April 2012, Paul contacted me and said that he wanted to be my distributor in America and Japan. I told him that my tool is already available in America and Japan and those retailers purchase directly from me. That is what keeps the price of my tools low. What would be the need for Paul's "middle-man" role? Just to jack up the price? Just so that he can make some sort of gain just by being there? I deal directly with retailers and I had no problem with him retailing the tool (even he admits to that!). I always invite retailers to contact me directly! The "middle-man taking his cut while passing a product along to a retailer" is exactly what causes the prices to soar in this hobby. But I must stress that I did not refuse Paul. I offered him a discount. He states that I did not offer him a big enough "cut". Oh, how evil of me! I offered him a discount of 40%, meaning that out of the retail price of 25 euro, he would be making 10 euro.
What was his reaction? He did not negotiate any further discount. Because 40% was not enough, he came up with this PhotoFold that is virtually identical to Flip-R10. After Paul announced his PhotoFold, I confronted him about it and after openly admitting that he copied my tool, he also tried his best to convince me that his actions were simply my fault and a direct outcome of my failure to give him a bigger cut (just as he admitted above). What is this, the Sopranos? 




Paulbo said:


> I've spent ages trying to design a machined metal or injection molded plastic PE bending tool that improves on the currently available ones, but is more affordable. I succeeded in the improvements, but failed at making it more affordable until ...
> 
> I was inspired by a PE bending brake made out of PE itself. Taking that idea and running I came up with PhotoFold.


This is what was involved in Paul's "inspiration": Paul Bodensiek (PaulB) placed an order on the radubstore website (order No. 4321) for one Flip-R10 on 24 April 2012. On 1 August 2012 he released this PhotoFold that is virtually identical to the Flip-R10. That is the amount of "research and development" put into this! When I developed the Flip-R10 in 2007, I spent five months refining it and I went through six different prototypes until I developed the correct working mechanism. Since Paul skipped the "research and development" phase, he managed to slip in a few problems that make the PhotoFold tool inferior to the Flip-R10. I will not point them out here (why should I help?), but I am sure that the customers will see very quickly where the problems are. 

When I developed the Flip-R10 I tried to make tool that many modellers could afford. I developed other tools for the same reason. RB Productions tools have been used and appreciated for the last 5 years. In my work and in my efforts, I did my best to make this hobby more fun. People like me (I am not alone) who develp new ideas and come up with totally new concepts should be helped and supported. Imitations bring nothing new and dilute the efforts of those who try to develop new products. 

I do not know how long this post will stay here. All I said is true and I am not violating any rules of this forum. I have a right to tell my side of the story. 
I am sure that Paul will protest and try to have my post removed and have me banned. How do I know? Paul mentions his video on YouTube. I posted a reply on that video pointing out the link between the PhotoFold and the Flip-R10. Paul removed my comment. I posted another similar comment. Paul removed my comment again and then banned me. Why would Paul have a problem with any mentions of the Flip-R10 if his conscience is clear? 
Let the modellers make up their own mind armed with full knowledge: do you want an original tool or a suspiciously-similar tool? Your decision! 

Thanks for your support, 
Radu


----------

